# truckside frame question



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

I have an 06 rubicon that Im looking to put a plow on. My friend got rid of his wrangler and has a whole setup for sale. I heard the frames were the same for all the newer style wranglers, he doesnt think so. His wrangler was an 95 will it fit my 06?


----------



## rwing1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, '96-'06 are really close...if not identical. '87-1995 was the old leaf-sprung suspension. I would suspect you could make it fit. Most plow setups I have seen on 87-95 Wranglers use the 2 factory holes on either side of frame behind the bumper for mounting. You'll have to drill these on the newer Jeep. What kind of plow might make a difference too..... start at the manufacturers website and look through the online literature..... most of them will have pictures of possible mounting solutions. I have an '06 Wrangler as well and am looking into all possibilities. Between a Meyer and Fisher currently....... but I'm cheap so it will come down to what I find.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The 95 will not remotely fit the 06. Frames are different as well as how they connect. Look for an updated mount for the 06 and it may fit the plowside frame of the plow.


----------



## rwing1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would have to dis-agree with the statement that they "would not remotely fit". 87-95 YJ had leaf springs hung under there, 96-06 TJ had coils. but if you look at the aftermarket........the bumper holes are exactly the same location, therefore the frame IS the same width and with some forethought you could get it to work just fine. I have seen TJ style Wranglers with Fisher conventional mounts from 87-95 YJ Wranglers drive by my house..... it's not a stretch of the imagination here. Are you perhaps confusing the TJ Wrangler with new 07-08 JK Wrangler? Again, look at the plow manufacturers webs and you'll see a striking resemblance between the models we're talking about in the instructions for Peculiar mounts(what Fisher calls them).


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree to disagree.....
As I remember the frame on the TJ is a different width at the bumper, by 3/4 of an inch or so. Also, the 87-95 mount will need to be dramatically altered in terms of where and how it attaches behind the bumper. Can it be done...yes I have done it myself. The mount currently on my 97 is a 87-95 mount. Unless you can weld with some degree of skill...good luck. I will post a pic when I get a chance. BTW....ALL of my Jeep mounts are from other vehicles that I altered to fit...so I do know my way around a Jeep or two :salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If he had a stanard wrangler you will have a height problem with the mount. the rudicon sits higher then the standard wrangler


----------

